
A Third of Teenagers Don't Read Books for Pleasure Anymore - technobabble
http://time.com/5371053/teenagers-books-social-media/
======
anoncoward111
It's a combination of having no time to read (tests, homework, and sports take
up time), having a smartphone (youtube is easily consumable), and honestly,
reading doesn't offer an ROI most of the time.

I've read so many books about how to cook and I've received helpful advice,
but the advice has never made me money, it's only just improved the taste of
my cooking.

